# Lordstown Tourists...



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

grumpy said:


> Hi...
> I havent been on the forum since my brief introduction...
> 
> I read an article in our weekly paper at work(Lordstown Stamping) about the fortunate forum member here, who survived a terrible accident in his Cruze...
> ...


Dave, 

It would be cool to see the stamping/fab plant, but I'm not sure if that would be an option. Do you know if people regularly get tours of that facility? If so, I wouldn't mind trying to get it set up for us. 

It would be great if you could check on those t-shirts! 

Nice to know that museum is only 5 miles away. It might be something for us to look into on Saturday if anyone is still there. 

Thanks a bunch for the help!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Dave, that's awesome that this meet and other topics from this site have made it to the newsletter! Any chance you could get a pic of this?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome info thanks for sharing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Dave,
> 
> It would be cool to see the stamping/fab plant, but I'm not sure if that would be an option. Do you know if people regularly get tours of that facility? If so, I wouldn't mind trying to get it set up for us.
> 
> ...


 we see tours go through all the time...last week, a group of school kids interested in robots came through...shouldnt be a problem with this much advanced notice...just hafta coordinate times with the Assembly Plant...
The Stamping/Fab Plant is right next door...although its 2 different Unions, the Complex is controlled by 1 Plant Mgr.

It would be nice if you could tour the West Plant in the morning...see sheet metal stamped...and the Body Shop weld all the parts together...
I'm pretty sure they wouldnt let you in the Paint Shop, because certain hair spray, deoderant, perfume etc. could contaminate and ruin a car...employees have to wear special coveralls, and get tested regularly for forbidden body products...
the East Plant is Assembly...

the stores are only open certain times(shift changes, lunch), but i looked in the window and saw a couple different colors of those "Cruze the USA" shirts hanging...i'll try to get there tmro and ask about their stock...i'll call a friend tnight to check in the Assembly Plant...stuff like that is sometimes a one time buy...there might only be a few in small sizes left, but you never know...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Dave, that's awesome that this meet and other topics from this site have made it to the newsletter! Any chance you could get a pic of this?


Yes...I'll get one tmro...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

grumpy said:


> we see tours go through all the time...last week, a group of school kids interested in robots came through...shouldnt be a problem with this much advanced notice...just hafta coordinate times with the Assembly Plant...
> The Stamping/Fab Plant is right next door...although its 2 different Unions, the Complex is controlled by 1 Plant Mgr.
> 
> It would be nice if you could tour the West Plant in the morning...see sheet metal stamped...and the Body Shop weld all the parts together...
> ...


I sent Tom at the assembly plant an e-mail asking if he could help us coordinate a tour of that plant. If you know of someone you could get me in touch with, I'd be glad to give them a call and see if they could coordinate a tour of that plant as well. It would indeed be cool to be able to see the process start from sheet metal all the way to completion in two consecutive tours. 

I also sent another e-mail to Tom to ask about the t-shirts.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got a confirmation from Tom @ Lordstown. This tour will now include both the sheet metal stamping/body work plant as well as the assembly plant. The only thing we will not be able to see (for contamination reasons) is the paint booth.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just got a confirmation from Tom @ Lordstown. This tour will now include both the sheet metal stamping/body work plant as well as the assembly plant. The only thing we will not be able to see (for contamination reasons) is the paint booth.


Awesome blossom! Keeps getting better and better


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet good job guys


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Dave, thanks for this! It would be cool is you could join us in some of our activities that weekend.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, the Stamping/Fab Plant knows your coming...
i went in the Employee Store this afternoon to check on the shirt supply, and the guy that takes care of it said Renee Z. called him about it this morning...
apparently, Tom Mock forwarded her your email...i think he said she will be contacting you to see who wants one...and color and size...they are around $13 for short sleeve & $14 for long sleeve...the guy said theyre more in the Assembly Plant(dont know this for sure)...
the one in the video is an older style...new ones have more silk screening...if i have time tmro, i'll take some pics of different colors...
theres other Lordstown shirts/jackets/sweatshirts/travel mugs/etc if anyones interested...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Dave, that's awesome that this meet and other topics from this site have made it to the newsletter! Any chance you could get a pic of this?


Tuesday Times...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Dave, thanks for this! It would be cool is you could join us in some of our activities that weekend.


i'll be here thurs night, but head home to Pa. right after work fridays, unless Saturday is mandatory, which it is this weekend...(i wish you people would quit buyin so many):wink:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

grumpy said:


> Tuesday Times...


Nice! I nominated that post to go in the CruzeTalk newsletter.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

the red shirt is one of the styles available...back is on left/front to right...

the green is the latest style... i think thats the front

both available in other colors

the older style in the video may be available in limited size and colors...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

this is the Assembly Plant newsletter...


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Grumpy, how does a local get a shirt? Is there a gift shop/public access at all? 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

grumpy said:


> View attachment 10853
> View attachment 10852
> View attachment 10854


I'd love the green one. 

I think we will need to get a count of how many people want of which shirt so we can make sure they have sufficient inventory when we get there.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Id want the new one (green) but in black.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would be very happy with either. I'm bringing it home as a souvenir. I do not wear t-shirts but my wife does so either would be just fine with me.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I would be very happy with either. I'm bringing it home as a souvenir. I do not wear t-shirts but my wife does so either would be just fine with me.
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


Same here, but I too might get one as a souvenir (and I like the green one's design more). I'd be interested in knowing if there were other types of shirts available too.

These would be more my style:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just wanted to follow up on this. Have you spoken to anyone regarding the availability of these shirts? Do you need a specific number on how many people will want one and of which kind?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If I'm not able to go to the Lordstown meet, I would still love one of these shirt, either the red or green would do.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> If I'm not able to go to the Lordstown meet, I would still love one of these shirt, either the red or green would do.


At this point I have you on the "interested" list, not even on the waiting list. Were you interested in going, or are you still waiting to see what your schedule is like?

I'm sure we can arrange to get a shirt picked up for you.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> At this point I have you on the "interested" list, not even on the waiting list. Were you interested in going, or are you still waiting to see what your schedule is like?
> 
> I'm sure we can arrange to get a shirt picked up for you.


Yeah, I'm still waiting to see what my schedule is going to be like. How many people are on the interested list at this point anyway?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting to see what my schedule is going to be like. How many people are on the interested list at this point anyway?


Well, the "interested" list is irrelevant. It's more of a placeholder than anything. I think there were 5 or 6 people on that list. The waiting list is now empty and I'm waiting on confirmations for the 18 people that have yet to respond to the second roll call.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting to see what my schedule is going to be like. How many people are on the interested list at this point anyway?


Come on Chris, go down to Enterprise and reserve a Cruze for that weekend, put it on your schedule, and tell Julia to pack a bag.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, the "interested" list is irrelevant. It's more of a placeholder than anything. I think there were 5 or 6 people on that list. The waiting list is now empty and I'm waiting on confirmations for the 18 people that have yet to respond to the second roll call.


Sorry, I meant the "waiting" list. So the waiting list is for those who can definitely go to the meet but are just waiting for someone on the "going list" to drop out or not respond to the last roll call right?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Come on Chris, go down to Enterprise and reserve a Cruze for that weekend, put it on your schedule, and tell Julia to pack a bag.


Hahaha! I might just have to do that Jon! I really want to go and I know I'll kick myself later if I miss it, but we'll have to see. I know you guys will get some awesome pics and footage, so if I can't go, I'll have to live vicariously through those things, haha!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Sorry, I meant the "waiting" list. So the waiting list is for those who can definitely go to the meet but are just waiting for someone on the "going list" to drop out or not respond to the last roll call right?


That would be correct.


----------

